# My paph's funeral....



## paphioboy (Dec 20, 2006)

My paph glanduliferum has passed away due to basal rot..:sob: It will be buried tomorrow morning an a tiny, secluded area of my garden. For obvious reasons, it shall not be cremated. Burning its remains is a no-no in order to reduce air pollution..... All are welcome to say your last goodbyes.....:evil: 

Btw, on a happier note, paph niveum and conco-bellatulum/wenshanense will be spiking soon. It is interesting to note that paph conco-bellatulum/ wenshanense grows and blooms very easily in the tropical lowlands of Malaysia, despite originating from the high mountains of Yunnan, China....


----------



## Heather (Dec 21, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. ity:


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 21, 2006)

Always sad when a plant dies. I think they are like pets.


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 25, 2006)

ity: It's very unfortunate to loose a plant


----------



## joan (Jan 16, 2007)

So I guess you learned something from this experience right?? Can you share so the same thing doesn't happen to anyone else. oke:


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 16, 2007)

hi, joan! it was my mistake, actually... i thought that paph glanduliferum could stand as much sun as the other multifloras, so i put it in very bright sun... only a few days later, half of a growing fan had burnt, leaving ugly brown marks. well, as you can guess, it didn't heal even though i cut off the affected parts and placed it in a much shadier area.... oh, well... i guess we grow n we learn.....


----------



## bwester (Jan 16, 2007)

should've used some of lance's herbal tiger penis, works every time and only $9.99


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 16, 2007)

bwester said:


> should've used some of lance's herbal tiger penis, works every time and only $9.99



You're still harping on that?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2007)

bwester said:


> should've used some of lance's herbal tiger penis, works every time and only $9.99


Well I used some of the treatment from Lance/Gonewild on a Cam's Cloud that wasn't doing too well and it seems to be coming back so we'll see! :wink:


----------



## IdahoOrchid (Jan 17, 2007)

bwester said:


> herbal tiger penis


Poor tiger!!!!:sob:


----------

